# My Plan



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all your well wishes today. When I get a moment I will fill in the aswers on the other thread.

Next time around for me it is back to the antagonist. This scared me because of the conversion when dud this, but that was due to the very low dose of gonal f. So this time will remain on menopur at an increased dose. There was no mention of the pill, is this standard on the antagonist? I am hoping not.

So alongside that I will be doing the cocktail of drugs that are tried after some fails (JE's words!) So will be doing clexane, steroids, gestone. Hmm what have I missed out? Maybe that it.

Before then I will be having a lap to see if the right ovary can be freed up.

There was something that really concerned me. When I asked about steroids and assisted hatching she said you were given steroids when you had assisted hatching because .... can't remember why but the point is she went Oh didn't you. The fact is I should have had them and that has upset me. I know that there is no way of knowing if they would have made it work, but I should have had them and I didn't. I am angry that my NHS go is done with and not by the book. Nothing I can do now though.

It came to no surprise to me that my eggs are of a poor quality. Which brings me to something that a friend said to me a few weeks back. She is pregnant with her third child and we were stood in her daughters birthday party and she said in what sounded like a joking way 'If it doesn't work for you soon, when I have had this little one you can have all my eggs, I am having no more they are yours' There has been no more mention of it until, I phoned to tell her about today and she said 'Well you know my offer is there' I didn't realise that she is being completely serious. I am not sure what to make of it. I am not finished with trying with my own eggs yet, or ready to accept donor eggs and don't know how I'd feel about having a close friends but it is something to think about

Gosh thought I was just going to do a short post before some college work lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix hun, not been on for a while but wanted to check how you were doing, pleased to see your follow up has come around now. 

I'm glad you got to have a good chat to JE and have a plan going forward. Sorry about the news on the steroids, but you are right there is nothing you can do now and if you can possibly turn it into something positive eg its an extra and a difference next time?

You are sounding good and positive, are you pleased with how it went generally ?  

love marie xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pix that is a bit crap of you not having steroids i thought they were always given with assited hatching   glad you now have a plan in place..when are you thinking of doind it ?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix i'm glad you had some answers.  Lets hope with increased drugs and different meds then next time it will work.  Good luck with everything.  By the way what a lovely offer from your friend.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix sounds like a good plan, sorry to hear they didn't give you the steroids for AH.

pray that this time goes well for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix sounds like a good plan to me and if you need any advice re laps just ask away

try not to think about the steriods, not all clinics give them and in reality if the embryo was going to implant it probably would, i would have thought JE would have explain that the steriods are not an exact science!

fab offer from your friend but i do think you a little way off that yet.

no pill is good and so is the increased dose, i think what they are trying to do is maybe have a few less eggs and make sure they are good quality, we must trust in them

loving the cocktail you are on next time.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan Pix  

Wishing you lots of luck 
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone so much, I am feeling really excited now, that I have a plan and will move forward after a lap. I can't believe that it will be the third (and last  ) fresh tx already! At least when you get to that stage it is not so blind and trial and error if you know what I mean and everything is thrown at you to help it succeed. Plus I am feeling much happier that will be having a lap because have never like the idea that they have never seen what is going on in there before doing tx and if that ovary can be freed then yippy ding!

Over the steroids issue already, at least they are in place for next time.

Great to see you back Marie, have been thinking about you. Yeah I am please with how it went.

Oh I know Michelle a fab offer from my friend pf which I am truley thankful. Not for me yet, but a good backup.

I'm sure I will be in touch about the lap Kara!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely to hear you sounding so upbeat and positive Pix    it'll be third time lucky for you hun 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think a lap is a very good idea and i hope they can free your ovary, i was told by mr G that i could cycle straight away afterwards and i did try but fell at the first hurdle (baseline), i wouldnt wait to long after the lap though, get going while the ovary is free.

has your period arrived yet?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw thanks Taffy, I will soon have a mini pix!

Thanks Kara. I remember you cycling after your lap. Did you do it after the next period? Will try and do it soon after. I think period is creeping up on me today, after 65 days thank goodness. She gave me norhisterone yest but won't need it now. Also starting metformin again will regulate my cycle. I am hoping that if I ovulate regular then have more periods that I am getting rid of some bad eggies!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i started the pill about 5 days after my lap but that cycle was abandoned because my lining was too thick

oh ask um to do a hysterscopy while they are there, she might put you done for this anyway to see where your fibroid is


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

excellent thanks such a font of knowledge x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great that you have a plan hun.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun. xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah thank you x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my first tip is to chase up your referral in around a week or 10 days and also see if they have a cancellation list! not all hospitals do , i know UHW doesnt !!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara, I shall do that x


----------

